# I cant take it anymore



## Takis (Feb 4, 2012)

Greetings everyone,i wanna ask you about some.... "treatment"...cure or something that can make me better ....
3 years with DP .... im gonna lose my mind if this will be continued.. SOmeone advise me .?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Takis said:


> Greetings everyone,i wanna ask you about some.... "treatment"...cure or something that can make me better ....
> 3 years with DP .... im gonna lose my mind if this will be continued.. SOmeone advise me .?


Sorry, I've had DPD since I was little. There's no cure for DPD really, just treatment like therapy, and a drama-free life.


----------



## LizzyB (Jun 7, 2011)

you just gat to accept, this is the new situation of you and live your life the way you can. dp not a gud experience unfortunately


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Mindfulness, a therapist to talk to might help too. And if yours is from continued drugs or anxiety treatment for those things may help too


----------



## harukii (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd love to know a cure myself i've had it for 6 years and its stopping me doing anything in life =__= *sigh*


----------



## ourworldsgreatest (Feb 27, 2012)

LizzyB said:


> you just gat to accept, this is the new situation of you and live your life the way you can. dp not a gud experience unfortunately


This is my first post here and I may be getting of on the wrong foot, but you couldn't be more wrong. DPDR isn't something that you must 'accept' and just live with the rest of your life. There are thousands of people online (even on this site) who have managed to reverse their DPDR completely. There is no definitive end all be all "cure," but don't ever tell anyone that it is impossible to get over and just "deal with it." That's not only a cruel thing in that you're unreasonably making the person lose any hope they might have had in getting better, it's also plain stupid in that many people have managed to reverse DPRP and it is NOT a chronic condition. The vast majority of DPRP cases from my understanding are induced by some kind of event that occurs in their life in which it provokes so much anxiety, that your emotional center essentially shuts off to avoid any more emotional damage. That is why PTSD, OCD and other anxiety disorders cause DPDR to occur so often. The fact is, that it IS reversible in these cases, and it just takes a matter of probing your brain and telling it that it is ok for your emotions to return. Again, there is no definitive way of doing this as DPRP arises for many different reasons and has many contributing factors, but practically ALL of DPRP can be almost or fully reversed - especially if you were DPRP free your entire life and it was induced by some anxiety invoking event. I apologize if my first post didn't come off sounding so nicely, but I really don't like when people falsely tell others that it is "hopeless" and there is no point in trying to get better, when in reality a possibility of getting fully better is very likely once you find the root of the issue and reverse it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

what symptoms do u have hun


----------

